# Mr. Hardwick's: Treats - Peach Pie



## method1 (2/10/17)

Next up in our "Treats" range is
*Treats: Peach Pie*
Sweet Baked Peach Pie
Topped with Whipped Cream & Custard
*R150/50ml*
*Available 12 October*​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (2/10/17)

@method1, this sounds delicious. I loved Miami Ice so will definitely be giving this Treat a try!


----------



## method1 (2/10/17)

TheV said:


> @method1, this sounds delicious. I loved Miami Ice so will definitely be giving this Treat a try!



Thanks! Had a limited giveaway at the Sir Vape shop launch this weekend so hopefully a couple of reviews incoming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (2/10/17)

method1 said:


> Thanks! Had a limited giveaway at the Sir Vape shop launch this weekend so hopefully a couple of reviews incoming


I shall be keeping an eye on this thread and hopefully providing my own feedback in due time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/10/17)

I'm very skeptical when it comes to Peach juices, as I've never found one that hasn't been completely "not peach".

But if Mr Hardwicks is going to put one out you can bet I will be giving it a go!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (14/10/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm very skeptical when it comes to Peach juices, as I've never found one that hasn't been completely "not peach".
> 
> But if Mr Hardwicks is going to put one out you can bet I will be giving it a go!



Thanks! Please leave some feedback either way if you try it out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/10/17)

@


method1 said:


> Thanks! Please leave some feedback either way if you try it out!


@method1 It's great that you are willing to listen to both positive and negative comments.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

method1 said:


> Thanks! Please leave some feedback either way if you try it out!


Gladly! You should know by now that I don't shut up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45 (17/10/17)

@method1 was lucky enough to get my hands on this and one of the best I’ve tried. The peach isn’t that fruity simple peach it’s more of a warm peach tart thick and tasty. And the smoothness of the nicotine is something else. I will b buying more thanks my bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

